# The Two Greatest Bassplayers Ever Been In This Universe



## ErwinLinde (12 Juni 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Jaco Pastorius - Teentown (original) - das ist schon abartig genial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMe3pc4ARPA&hl=de








Marcus Miller/Jaco Pastorius - Teentown (Slap-Version) - das knallt die Trommelfelle bis in den hinteren Gehörgang - unbedingt anhören/ansehen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y_KzTUwpwU&feature=related


----------

